# LED lights for cab



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

I have an L4060 HSTC-LE on the way and the LE doesn't come with cab lights or mirrors, but also costs $3200 less than the regular series. The brackets are only ~$8 each for the lights to mount to the cab and the wiring is all there. For $335 I am getting the interior light switches, mirrors and cruise control switch to bring it nearly up to the standard version, the only thing I am doing aftermarket are the lights, so looking for what aftermarket LED lights are good for this application. I have used implement lights on my current tractor and they don't light up as well as LED does and I like to see what I am doing when it gets dark out. 

Has anyone swapped out their factory cab lights on a Kubota and what did you use?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Everybody has their favorite LED supplier. I got some from Larsen lights a few years ago and like them. They sell individual lights and kit made for specific models of tractors.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

__





Larsen Lights, LED lights for your equipment !


HID & Led Work Lights for Off Road, Farm and Construction




www.larsenlights.com






https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/car-boat-light-bulbs/



These are the 2 sites I use the most.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Larsen has a direct replacement, only $2 more than the factory one. Unfortunately, I am back to the waiting game. Apparently someone screwed up and failed to remove the tractor from inventory when it was sold, 2 months ago! Since I won't know which model I am getting now, I have to shelve the lights.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

ACDII said:


> Larsen has a direct replacement, only $2 more than the factory one. Unfortunately, I am back to the waiting game. Apparently someone screwed up and failed to remove the tractor from inventory when it was sold, 2 months ago! Since I won't know which model I am getting now, I have to shelve the lights.


Or someone offered more money and they sold it to them.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Well, while I don't have the L4060 yet, I did replace the work lights I had installed almost 20 years ago on my B2410 with two pairs of these instead. I got a length of 1 1/4" angle, cut to length just a bit wider than the ROPS and u bolt, cleaned it up, painted it and have 2 facing forward, 2 rearward and neatly wired it using watertight automotive connections, soldered, heat shrinked, and then encased in tubing for a neat look. All I can say is WOW are these bright! No trouble seeing at night all around, good 360" coverage. 

I doubt they would fit the brackets from Kubota, but for the price, they sure put out a lot of light and appear to be well made. Time will tell how well they hold up to the vibrations and shakes from rough ground.


----------

